# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Announcement  N@utilia.gr 03/12/2012

## Maroulis Nikos

Here you are dear:

Dear members and friends of n@utilia.gr

As you are probably aware, the website of nautilia.gr wasnot accessible for the last three months. This was the outcome of a severetechnical breakdown that happened in August. This has heavily damaged two ofthe three hard disks that hosted the data of our website but also the availableback ups. As soon as the damage occurred, the team of nautilia.gr acted uponand opted to attempt the recovery of the lost data from the hard disks with thehelp of a specialised computer science company. Unfortunately this procedure provedto be an arduous one due to the severity of the damage in the hard disks andhas still not been completed.
Having in mind the messages that we received from thefriends of nautilia.gr, we decided to restart the forum on Novemer ...., havingthe last available back up as the starting point. However we will continue thework of recovery data from the hard disks with the aim to add this data in asecond phase.
Given the opportunity to contact you, we would like toapologise for the time that the website was inaccessible. We hope that with thenew functions that will soon be made available, we will be able to make up toan extent.

We are at your disposal for any further information,

----------

